# Wie internes Laptop Modem installieren?

## MiC

Hallo ihr Gentoouser!

Hab habe jetzt Gentoo auf meinem Laptop soweit am laufen. nun habe ich Gnome PPP installert um mein internes Moden zu nutzen. zusätzlich hab ich slmodem installiert. trotzdem findet Gnome PPP mein internes Modem nicht. lspci sagt mir das hier:

```

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Modem (rev 03)

```

kann mir einer sagen was ich noch machen muss damit ich das modem nutzen kann?

Besten Dank schonmal!

Gruß MiC

----------

## tuxian

Passt die Datei /etc/conf.d/slmodem?

```
/etc/init.d/slmodem start
```

 ausgeführt?

Wenn ja fehlerfrei?

----------

## MiC

meine /etc/conf.d/slmodem sieht so aus:

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=DE

GROUP=dialout

# the group should be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

# MODULE=alsa

# The modem hardware slot

# use "modem:0", "modem:1", etc.

# usually modem:1 is used

# HW_SLOT=modem:1

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

# MODULE=slamr

# or

# MODULE=slusb

```

und [/code]/etc/init.d/slmodem start[code] startet nicht.

Fehlermedung:

[code]

Usage: modprobe [-v] [-V] [-C config-file] [-n] [-i] [-q] [-o <modname>] <modname> [parameters...]

modprobe -r [-n] [-i] [-v] <modulename> ...

modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...]

 * Missing . Please set up /etc/conf.d/slmodem                       [ !! ][/code]

Kann mir einer der ein ähnliches Modem hat mal seine /etc/conf.d/slmodem hier posten.

MiC

----------

## tuxian

Ich habe das gleiche Modem!

DE als Land passt sicher nicht!

Wenn dann GERMANY!

Die Länderliste siehst du mit: 

```
slmodemd --countrylist
```

Kannst ja auch mal 

```
slmodemd --help
```

 eingeben!

Vor der Zeile mit MODULE=slamr würde ich das # entfernen!

Meine funktionierende config:

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=AUSTRIA

GROUP=dialout

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

# LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

MODULE=alsa

# The hardware slot

HW_SLOT=0

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

 MODULE=slamr

# or

#  MODULE=slusb

# this file must be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/modules.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# /etc/udev/permissions.d/55-slmodem.permissions (udev)
```

----------

## MiC

mit deiner cfg klappt es wenn ich gnome-ppp als root starte aber nicht wenn ich es als user starte obwohl sich der user in der dialout gruppe befindet. weiß einer rat?

MiC

----------

## toralf

Offenbar darf 

```
modprobe slamr
```

nur durch root ausgeführt werden ?! Durch die 'dialout' Gruppe wird nur der Zugriff auf das Gerät erlaubt, nicht das Einfügen von Modulen in einen laufenden Kernel.

----------

## MiC

nene ich das "/etc/init.d/slmodem start" führe ich ja als root aus und der lädt ja auch das modul und dann rennt ja auch soweit nur wenn ich später als user auf das modem mit gnome-ppp zugreifen will lässt er mich nicht! mit gnome-ppp als root geht es.

MiC

----------

## toralf

Ah, ok, hier meine Gruppen:

```

n22 ~ # grep tfoerste /etc/group

wheel::10:root,tfoerste

audio::18:tfoerste

cdrom::19:tfoerste

dialout::20:root,tfoerste

games::35:tfoerste

cdrw::80:tfoerste

portage::250:portage,tfoerste

```

Evtl. wird aber wohl nicht nötig sein: Bist Du auch in 'audio' drin ?

----------

## MiC

ja in audio bin ich auch drin! meine gruppen sehen ähnlich aus wie deine. wählst du dich auch über gnome-ppp ein? weiß sonst einer rat?

MiC

----------

## toralf

Nein, mittlerweile habe ich DSL. Früher habe ich kppp verwendet bzw. zuvor mittels wvdial auf der Kommandozeile prinzipiell die Möglichkeit getestet, als normaler User eine PPP-Verbindung aufbauen zu können.

----------

## tuxian

Bei mir funktioniert es auch als normaler user.

Gib deinen user mal in die Gruppe "users"!

Schau dir mal die Rechte folgender Gerätedateien bzw. symlinks an:

```
root@laptop: pts/1: 38 files 144Mb -> ls -l /dev/ttySL0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 10 21. Mai 18:27 /dev/ttySL0 -> /dev/pts/2

Sam Mai 21 18:27:39 CEST 2005

/home/markus

root@laptop: pts/1: 38 files 144Mb -> ls -l /dev/pts/2

crw-rw----  1 root dialout 136, 2 21. Mai 18:27 /dev/pts/2
```

Die Rechte von /dev/modem sollten lrwxrwxrwx sein da das auch ein symlink ist.

Liegt es vielleicht an den Rechten von /usr/sbin/pppd?

Die schauen bei mir so aus:

```
-r-s--x--x  1 root root 240216  7. Jän 11:49 /usr/sbin/pppd
```

Für pppd muss das sticky-bit gesetzt sein damit man sich als normaler user einwählen kann (

```
chmod +s /usr/sbin/pppd
```

)

----------

## toralf

Evtl. hilfreich ist strace, damit siehst Du (very low-level), wo es hakt.

----------

## MiC

bei mir ist alles so wie bei tuxian aber trotzdem will das nicht! ich versteh das nicht- woran kann das denn noch liegen? ich bin mit meinem latien am ende. wie läuft das denn mit dem strace?

MiC

----------

## tuxian

Welchen genauen Fehler hast?

Existiert /dev/ppp?

Die Rechte sind bei mir crw-rw---- was aber passt da pppd sowieso als root ausgeführt wird.

Probiers eventuell mal mit kppp sofern du kde installiert hast.

----------

## MiC

wenn ich gnome-ppp als user auf der console starte und nach nem mondem suche bekomm ich folgendes ouput:

```

mic@miclap mic $ gnome-ppp

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT:

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS0<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S0

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS1<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S1

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS2<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S2

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS3<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S3

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS4<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S4

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS5<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S5

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS6<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S6

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS7<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S7

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<Info>: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: SL0

GNOME PPP: STDOUT:

GNOME PPP: STDOUT:

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Did you configure it properly with setserial?

GNOME PPP: STDOUT:

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wvdial/

GNOME PPP: STDOUT:

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: If you still have problems, send mail to wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca.

```

wenn ich gnome-ppp als root laufen lasse findet er ein modem.

/dev/ppp gibt es!

MiC

----------

## MiC

wenn ich gnome-ppp als root laufen lasse und nach nem modem suche kommt das:

```

root@miclap mic # gnome-ppp

(gnome-ppp:5228): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT:

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.GNOME PPP: STDERR: Port Scan<*1>: S2   S3   S4   S5   S6   S7

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- SmartLink Soft Modem

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Speed 460800: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDOUT:

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: Max speed is 460800; that should be safe.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Found a modem on /dev/ttySL0.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Modem configuration written to /dev/null.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttySL0<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"

```

MiC

----------

## tuxian

Gib deinen user auch mal in die Gruppen: uucp tty

siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-280316-highlight-modem+detected.html

Und schau mal hier http://yolinux.com/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO.html#cant_find_port

Dein Problem ist jetzt kein Problem mit dem Treiber sondern ein gnome-ppp / wvdial problem da gnome-ppp ja anscheinend auf wvdial aufbaut!

----------

## toralf

Das einzige, was mir noch auffält aus Deinen Logs:

Als root :

```

...

Found a modem on /dev/ttySL0

...

```

anstelle von ttyS0, welches als normaler User gesucht wird !

----------

## firefly

ist auch klar, dass das modem unter /dev/ttySL0 gefunden wird, da es ja nicht an der seriellen schnitstelle angeschlossen ist.

Deswegen wird vom Treiber eine weitere "virtuelle" serielle schnittstelle mit dem namen ttySL0 erstellt, was auch nach dem laden des kernel-modules per dmesg angezeigt wird.

gruß

firefly

----------

## MiC

als root rennt ja alles! in den oben genannten guppen ist der user jetzt auch. leider klappt es immernoch nicht! hast sonst noch einer ne idee was ich noch versuchen könnte?

MiC

----------

## firefly

kannst du eventuell in gnome-ppp das device irgentwo angeben ??

wenn ja probier mal dort /dev/ttySL0 anzugeben.

und/oder du schaust dir mal die rechte von /dev/ttySL0 an vieleicht passen die nicht.

gruß

firefly

----------

## MiC

hab ich beides schon versucht bzw gecheckt aber das bringt alles nix!

MiC

----------

## firefly

das hier habe ich aus dem ebuild von slmodem-2.9.9d:

```
 You need to be in the uucp AND dialout group to make calls as a user.
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

Ich hab den grund wiso es nicht funktioniert.

Es liegt daran das wvdial versucht in /var/lock ein lock-file anzulegen was aber wegen fehlender rechte nicht funktioniert und deswegen ein 

```
Device or resource busy 
```

kommt.

Schau mal ob auch die gruppe(welche uucp sein sollte) schreibrechte hat.

Das ganze habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.24help.info/showthread.php?t=190495&page=2&pp=5

Danach sollte es funktionieren.

gruß

firefly

----------

## MiC

also: ich bin nen ganzen schritt weiter. das modem wird schonmal als user erkannt. leider kommt wenn ich versuche ne verbindung aufzubauen genau gar nichts! irgendwie bleibt er bei "sende passwort" stehen. ich hab aber das gefühl das er gar nicht abnimmt. 

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Please enter password (or empty password to stop):
```

da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder?

MiC

----------

